# Week 42|43 B&W Challenge: Stripes



## zulu42 (Oct 16, 2021)

This challenge will run until October 30, 2021. 

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

For the next challenge find or create stripes in your image. Light stripes, pinstripe suit stripes, striped bass, striped flags. You get the idea. Feel free to bend or break your stripes.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 16, 2021)

-


Not really stripes? Too many of'm?


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 16, 2021)

Not appropriately edited for a black and white challenge, and I might suspect it wasn't taken since the challenge was announced but, yes, stripes.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 16, 2021)

-

Right, taken a few weeks back but converted today.
Is this valid? If not, I will take it down.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 16, 2021)

It's in colour is it not?


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 16, 2021)

-

No more.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2021)

MD Rokkor 1.7, SR505, Acros, Rodinal 1+50 semi stand. Rendered today, 10-15-21.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 16, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> Right, taken a few weeks back but converted today.
> Is this valid? If not, I will take it down.


New conversions to b+w are valid, no problem and thanks for asking!

For myself, and I think many other participants in the challenges, there is more personal benefit in actually shooting with the challenge in mind, rather than searching our archives for applicable images.

I'll post new conversions, though, especially if I'm unable to focus on shooting,  too busy, etc.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 16, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> New conversions to b+w are valid, no problem and thanks for asking!
> 
> For myself, and I think many other participants in the challenges, there is more personal benefit in actually shooting with the challenge in mind, rather than searching our archives for applicable images.
> 
> I'll post new conversions, though, especially if I'm unable to focus on shooting,  too busy, etc.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 17, 2021)

.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 18, 2021)

.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Hardus Nameous (Oct 20, 2021)

The BNSF "pumpkin" livery: orange with black and yellow stripes.  Also a macro shot of a steak knife blade.
Ilford Delta 100, ID-11 (1+1) scanned on an Epson V600.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2021)

LED light ICM


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 21, 2021)

.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Oct 21, 2021)

Ironing Board Cover


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## photoflyer (Oct 24, 2021)

From the ride home this evening.  To me it looks like it is in color, but it is not.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 25, 2021)

I have been looking for my interpretation of the Spirit of the living @gk fotografie . I so wanted to make it round but I can't rip him off. He is so inspiring as is @zulu42 . I finally found it from a summer long adventure.  It was bugging me to no end. I personally want to thank him and  Zulu for helping me make photography a blast. These men take their personal time to help us photographers grow.  I feel I have grown and I owe them a great deal of gratitude in my progress. I encourage y'all to participate, you may not need to grow but the challenge is still a challenge. 

gk photograhie 1 - 10-2021


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 28, 2021)

smithdan said:


> View attachment 250023


Good eye.


----------



## gk fotografie (Oct 28, 2021)

@jcdeboever

JC it just makes me silent, but remember that because of your enormous enthusiasm for film I finally have been doing more and more with film since 2 years, but completely for myself and certainly not to share on this forum, so thank you.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 28, 2021)

gk fotografie said:


> JC it just makes me silent, but remember that because of your enormous enthusiasm for film I finally have been doing more and more with film since 2 years, but completely for myself and certainly not to share on this forum, so thank you.



Maybe this deserves its own thread here goes anyway ... one aspect to film relative to digital is the random grain.  So, I'm wondering -- and again -- maybe this should have its own thread, for those who do film ( @jcdeboever  ), when you digitize it does it lose some of that character?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 28, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Maybe this deserves its own thread here goes anyway ... one aspect to film relative to digital is the random grain.  So, I'm wondering -- and again -- maybe this should have its own thread, for those who do film ( @jcdeboever  ), when you digitize it does it lose some of that character?


I have not found  (via scanner) that it effects it very much.... Providing I scan the negative with zero adjustment and adjust the curves (well exposed image in camera gets the "S" curve) and sharpen  (100%) in post. I have found this preserves the look and feel of film as if I was printing it in the Darkroom. I wish I had a drum scanner, then it would be darn near a perfect match. For me, it's always the sharpness that is off compared to prints. I have improved tremendously with proper exposure on film and that comes from journaling and negative study.


----------



## smithdan (Oct 28, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Good eye.


Thanks Mike.  The unusual cloud patterns that afternoon were a good fit for this challenge.  Only had my phone with me though so couldn't get too heavy handed in the conversions.


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Robshoots (Nov 5, 2021)




----------

